# Pressure washer problem



## webweever (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a troy-bilt 2550 psi gas pressure washer with a 6.75 briggs. Model 020337

I just pulled it out this week to use it, haven't touched it since last year. It started fine but i have very little water pressure and the engine sounds like it's in a real bind. It will push water out of the detergent inlet but not much out of the wand.

If i unhook the wand the engine runs fine and it really pushing the water out of the wand outlet, nothing out of the detergent inlet without the wand.

I took the pump off and a part as far as i could get it and soaked it in clr and i still have the same problem.

I'm thinking this is the unloader, any ideas?


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

How does it run with the wand attached but not trying to force any water through? I wonder if it's an issue with something clogged in the wand? Sounds like the pump is running well if you get a lot of water out of the port with the engine running and the wand not connected so I'd think a wand issue.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

clean the water inlet screen.


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

I think your thoughts are correct. Don't run it with a stuck unloader. That can do serious damage to the pump. Remove the unloader and either disassemble and cleaned it or replace it.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Small amounts of sediment on the water inlet screen restrict the flow.
The flow restriction causes the pump to cavitate.
Flow thru the wand drops as well as pressure.

Try removing the inlet screen, backwash it, and reinstall.
Then try starting it one more time.
I believe I see more than enough sediment in the screen to be causing your problem.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

webweever said:


> I have a troy-bilt 2550 psi gas pressure washer with a 6.75 briggs. Model 020337
> 
> I just pulled it out this week to use it, haven't touched it since last year. It started fine but i have very little water pressure and the engine sounds like it's in a real bind. It will push water out of the detergent inlet but not much out of the wand.
> 
> ...


I do believe the problem, at least most of it is in the wand. Unloader sounds like it's working. It's normal for it to load the motor down when the output is restricted. I've seen those wands almost completely rusted closed. I've changed mine to stainless steel and blow all the water out of the hose and wand after every use.


----------



## webweever (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advise everyone. Unfortunately i probably won't get back to getting this thing running till next summer, deploying soon.


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

I am proud and thankful of your service to our country. Thank you so much for that. Also for families dedication to you while you are away. Take care of yourself and your buddies while your there. Be safe. We will be here when you return. Thanks again.

Larry
S. Florida


----------



## webweever (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Larry, we appreciate your support.


----------

